# Which fish should I get?



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! I recently bought a 10 gal aquarium deluxe kit *heater, filter* from Petco. I was wondering what type of fish would you all recommend? I plan to start cycling my tank next week. Since it will take a few weeks I wanted to make sure I knew which fish to buy once I have cycled my tank. Any suggestions? Or advice for a newbie?  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a newbie, too.  I stocked my ten gallon with nine neon tetras and a mystery snail. I have an Aquaclear 20 filter, a 50 watt heater, gravel substrate, live plants, and lava rock.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello inuudo! Oh wow! Sounds wonderful. You should post a pic.  I love seeing other members tank setups. What are your thoughts on fancy goldfish? IDK why but they remind me of cute puppies. lol! I just am not sure if a 10 gal is big enough for them though.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I just did some research and found out I would need a 20 gal for one fancy goldfish and a 30 gal for two fancy goldfish. *sigh* I wonder if I should return my 10 gal and upgrade it? Or just look for other fish that would work with my 10 gal. Hmmmm. The other option I was still contemplating was dividing a 10 gal tank and getting two bettas.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

do you happen to know if you have hard or soft water? Some fish do better in hard and some in soft however I am not sure what fish go into what catagory. 
If petco is still doing the $1/gallon - I would upgrade if you really want a goldfish. 
Or you could do something like guppies or cory's in a 10 gallon or an all female betta tank but that is more risky as there is no guarantee the girls will be able to get along. 

I divide mine 3 ways to house 3 bettas in each 10G.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> do you happen to know if you have hard or soft water? Some fish do better in hard and some in soft however I am not sure what fish go into what catagory.
> If petco is still doing the $1/gallon - I would upgrade if you really want a goldfish.
> Or you could do something like guppies or cory's in a 10 gallon or an all female betta tank but that is more risky as there is no guarantee the girls will be able to get along.
> 
> I divide mine 3 ways to house 3 bettas in each 10G.


I don't know for sure but living in Chicago I'm sure it is hard water. Yeah I didn't see that sale going on which is a bummer because I really wanted to get a 20 gal. Well maybe they will have another soon. *fingers crossed* I was thinking of doing a female betta tank but then I would be afraid they would fight or kill each other. Sounded too stressful for me. A divided tank sounds great if I can't get a 20 gal. Did you post a pic of your tank? I would love to see it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would say tetra's, guppies maybe, swordtails, mollies.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I would say tetra's, guppies maybe, swordtails, mollies.


How many fish would you rec in a 10 gal tank? Which of those that you suggested get a long the best?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want goldfish, upgrade to a 55 gal. In a 30 gal you would only be able to have two and would be doing huge water changes multiple times a week to keep it clean. Keep in mind, minimum requirements mean maximum care. 

If you stick with the 10 gal and do have hard water, guppies or endler's livebearers would be great choices for you. You can have between 4-7 males in a 10 gal. Avoid females unless you want babies (and eventually overpopulation and inbreeding). Mollies and platies are also hard-water fish, but they need a larger tank than a 10 gal. They grow larger than guppies and are more active.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> If you want goldfish, upgrade to a 55 gal. In a 30 gal you would only be able to have two and would be doing huge water changes multiple times a week to keep it clean. Keep in mind, minimum requirements mean maximum care.
> 
> If you stick with the 10 gal and do have hard water, guppies or endler's livebearers would be great choices for you. You can have between 4-7 males in a 10 gal. Avoid females unless you want babies (and eventually overpopulation and inbreeding). Mollies and platies are also hard-water fish, but they need a larger tank than a 10 gal. They grow larger than guppies and are more active.


Oh wow! Thanks for clearing that up for me. I definitely could not house a 55 gal tank in my apartment. That is too bad because I really LOVE goldfish. At least I know what is a good size tank for them. Perhaps when I get a bigger place. 

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I had no idea about all this before I bought my 10 gal tank. Now I wish I waited. I definitely don't want to overstock fish so knowing this is great! I'm probably gonna keep the 10 gal tank and when my betta Raz gets better move him into it once it has been cycled of course.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Goldfish are pretty awesome. I've got three in a 55 gal tank and even then I'm looking to upgrade to a 75 or 90 gal. 

A 10 gal actually isn't a great first tropical tank. I just use them for bettas. A 29 gal or 36 gal is a great first tropical tank. The larger the volume of water, the more stable the parameters are. 

Happy to help


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Goldfish are pretty awesome. I've got three in a 55 gal tank and even then I'm looking to upgrade to a 75 or 90 gal.
> 
> A 10 gal actually isn't a great first tropical tank. I just use them for bettas. A 29 gal or 36 gal is a great first tropical tank. The larger the volume of water, the more stable the parameters are.
> 
> Happy to help


Yeah I plan to get a 55 gal tank when I get a bigger place. Although that will be in a few years. Which is okay because that gives me plenty of time to research and properly plan things out. ;-)

You know I bought that 10 gal kit mostly because I got it for 50% off. I thought it would be good to have. I should of waited for a 29 gal. I guess you live and learn. :lol: I am now learning bigger is def better. I might ask you a few questions about goldfish care in the near future. I hope that is okay? 

Thanks again!


----------

